# Dodie, TMS and the BBC.



## LukeThinksTooMuch (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey everyone, long time no see! :mrgreen:

A popular Youtuber and musician, Dodie, recently did an interview with the BBC about how she is using 'trans-cranial magnetic simulation' as a method to help her overcome depersonalisation disorder. I am a big fan of Dodie's music and it makes me happy to see her get the opportunity to try new strategies for combating DPD, and I think that we can all empathise with how she is feeling and her decision to take up such an unexplored treatment.

Although my heart hurts for Dodie, I cannot help but see a silver lining to her recent interview as it provides further exposure for a condition that is still so unknown to many. I hope that this publicity will allow people suffering with DPD to connect to how she feels and find some hope in knowing that there are others who feel the same. Dodie has spoken about her struggles with anxiety, depression and dpd both through her music and through her channel, specifically in April, 2016 where she gave a heartfelt message, showing the pain associated with these mental health issues. I believe that the exposure Dodie provided for mental health was and will continue to be beneficial and I hope that she not only recovers from her afflictions, but that she continues to motivate those who suffer with her to stay strong and hang in there.

What does everyone think about TMS and the publicity as a whole?


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-40705512


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

She seems to be having her treatment at smarttms, the provider that Elliott made available.


----------

